# Viper 5902 on a Mini Cooper S 2002 please HELP!!



## Userwag (Dec 11, 2009)

:wave: Hi everyone
I just got the Viper 5902 to install on my 2002 MINI Cooper S (I save money for like 2 years to buy this car), the Alarm shop is charging me $350.00 to install 4-thatsbathat is just to much) and i don't think they had install this Viper model on a Mini ever, so since I am a Do-it-yourself type of person I'm up to the challenge. so since this forum is full of Professional and nice people i need to ask. i just asking for a little assistants on getting the Electric diagram for the Car and which wires from the viper are the ones need it to be connected (or at list what is the explanation of the nomenclature used on the worksheet). So hare is exactly the options i have on my hands:
*On the MINI (manual Tranny)*
1- Keyless entry: Lock/unlock doors and trunk with the original key
2- Open/Close windows and sun roof with the original Key (Same time)

*What i want to accomplish with the Viper:*
1- Remote Start safely 
2- No unlock the doors when i Remote Start the car
2- Keyless entry (w/o disabling the factory options)
3- Trunk release (w/o disabling the factory options)
4- Open/Close windows but no the Sun roof

Please, Im not a professional and this will be my fist Alarm install. I do know how to fallow instructions very well, Just need somebody to point me in the right direction. :4-dontkno

PS: YES, i did search the web for like 8 hrs locking for a similar installation on a MINI w/o any luck:4-dontkno

Just in case u can not post the Electric Diagram or any other document that can't be posted hare (maybe for legal reasons:4-dontkno) 

Thank you in advance for all your help. ray:

Sorry for my bad English :grin:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Userwag said:


> :wave: Hi everyone
> I just got the Viper 5902 to install on my 2002 MINI Cooper S (I save money for like 2 years to buy this car), the Alarm shop is charging me $350.00 to install 4-thatsbathat is just to much) and i don't think they had install this Viper model on a Mini ever, so since I am a Do-it-yourself type of person I'm up to the challenge. so since this forum is full of Professional and nice people i need to ask. i just asking for a little assistants on getting the Electric diagram for the Car and which wires from the viper are the ones need it to be connected (or at list what is the explanation of the nomenclature used on the worksheet). So hare is exactly the options i have on my hands:
> *On the MINI (manual Tranny)*
> 1- Keyless entry: Lock/unlock doors and trunk with the original key
> ...


 I never touched one here is the info, because It is not mine I linked you to it.

http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/forum_posts.asp~TID~91986



> 2007 MINI COOPER 2DR HATCHBACK or CONV
> 
> 
> Security
> ...


 My best advise is pay to have it done, don't go trying to learn on a car you saved up for? The head ache you save may be mine!! Well worth the money to have it done by a professional with warranty too!


----------



## Userwag (Dec 11, 2009)

[/QUOTE]*My best advise is pay to have it done, don't go trying to learn on a car you saved up for? The head ache you save may be mine!! Well worth the money to have it done by a professional with warranty too!*[/QUOTE]

Thank You, for ur fast respond and assistance.
I will do little more research. I just refuse to pay that kine of money (because they see a MINI Cooper automatically think: "hare is a person willing to pay what I want"), my brother has a 2000 Honda civic and install the same System and they only charge him $200.00.

I will luck for another Shop, that is for sure, but I also have this thing on the back of my head telling me: "you can do it".:grin: 

Please, I see u helping a lot of people hare and i can tell you are a nice person, so i dont want to give you or anybody hare head aches. with all respect if you dont fill like helping me any further is ok with me:wink:.

Thanks againray:..


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*My best advise is pay to have it done, don't go trying to learn on a car you saved up for? The head ache you save may be mine!! Well worth the money to have it done by a professional with warranty too!*[/QUOTE]

Thank You, for ur fast respond and assistance.
I will do little more research. I just refuse to pay that kine of money (because they see a MINI Cooper automatically think: "hare is a person willing to pay what I want"), my brother has a 2000 Honda civic and install the same System and they only charge him $200.00.

I will luck for another Shop, that is for sure, but I also have this thing on the back of my head telling me: "you can do it".:grin: 

Please, I see u helping a lot of people hare and i can tell you are a nice person, so i dont want to give you or anybody hare head aches. with all respect if you dont fill like helping me any further is ok with me:wink:.

Thanks againray:..[/QUOTE]

You make it hard to say no, lol so I see no reason why you couldn't do it as you say"there are people out there doing it already" witch it quite true.



> so since I am a Do-it-yourself type of person I'm up to the challenge. so since this forum is full of Professional and nice people i need to ask. i just asking for a little assistants on getting the Electric diagram for the Car and which wires from the viper are the ones need it to be connected (or at list what is the explanation of the nomenclature used on the worksheet). So hare is exactly the options i have on my hands:


 COOL!
I would start with the unit(remote starter) some of the wires are not even needed, such as there are two door trigger wires(1 for positive trigger, and 1 for negative trigger) as the car info states it is a negative trigger door system you can take the extra positive trigger wire from the viper and cut it leaving about six inches off the brain(in case you remove it and install it in another car) then just wire tape it in a harness with all the other wires. Also the auto info states that you must Diode isolate the door triggers from each other, to go radio shack tell them what you are up to and they should have what you need for about less than 2 dollars(American).
Also just so you know, I never hook up the hood trigger but if you want to there should be no issues(i just don't as the door needs to open before the hood can be opened) if you feel the same than you can go ahead and clip this wire too(cut it at a different length than any other cut wire so they never come into contact with each other). If you follow me so far and still have yer brave on than postback :wave:


----------



## Userwag (Dec 11, 2009)

Thank you jaggerwild, i found a 2003 Mini Cooper S Electric Diagram and also a Viper 5901 installation guide (from the12volt.com site, now I know why is call like that, :tongue: ). 

My guess is that you have all this documents, but i will try to post them in this threat(if i cant i will try to email it to you so you can take a lock and tell me what you think). 
The Viper 5901 installation guide is in the next post. 

so for better understanding of all this unfamiliar words and wires I made a table with all together (please see the attachments) and feel free to make any correction. 

I will read over and over again tonight so i don't make stupid questions (at list for you), so the process can be a little less painful.:grin:

Thanks a million ray:


----------



## Userwag (Dec 11, 2009)

The Viper 5901 installation Manual :grin:

My understanding is that 5901 and the 5902 have the same installation.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

MODEL YEAR(S) 
COOPER 2002 -2003 
KEY T-HARNESS IMMOBILIZER 
N/A N/A COOPER'S TRANSPONDER ANTI-THEFT SYSTEM, Requires 791 Bypass Module and extra Ignition Key 
PART COLOR LOCATION DIAGRAM 
12 VOLT CONSTANT RED (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
STARTER BLACK/BLUE (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
STARTER 2 N/A 
IGNITION 1 GREEN (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
IGNITION 2 PURPLE/BLACK (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
IGNITION 3 N/A 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 1 N/A 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 2 N/A 
KEYSENSE N/A 
PARKING LIGHTS ( - ) BLACK (-) @ BCM, BLUE Plug, See NOTE *1 
PARKING LIGHTS ( + ) N/A 
POWER LOCK BLUE/RED (TYPE B) @ BMC, BLACK Plug, See NOTE *1 
POWER UNLOCK WHITE/GRAY or WHITE/BLACK (TYPE B) @ BCM, BLACK Plug, See NOTE *1 
LOCK MOTOR WIRE WHITE (+) @ BCM, BLACK Plug, See NOTE *1 
DOOR TRIGGER BROWN/GRAY (-) @ BCM, BLACK Plug, See NOTE *1 
DOMELIGHT SUPERVISION USE DOOR TRIGGER 
TRUNK RELEASE N/A 
SLIDING POWER DOOR N/A 
HORN N/A 
TACH N/A 
WAIT TO START LIGHT N/A 
BRAKE N/A 
FACTORY ALARM DISARM N/A 
ANTI-THEFT TRANSPONDER ANTI-THEFT SYSTEM, REQUIRES 791 BYPASS MODULE AND EXTRA IGNITION KEY TRANSPONDER @ IGNITION SWITCH TUMBLER 
NOTES 
NOTE *1 the BCM (Body Control Module) is located in the PASSENGER KICK PANEL.


----------



## Userwag (Dec 11, 2009)

Post from jaggerwild: *" Also just so you know, I never hook up the hood trigger but if you want to there should be no issues(i just don't as the door needs to open before the hood can be opened)"*

:grin: I was going to ask you that, I see this option as unnecessary too. it also will save me a lot of trouble. Nice:wink:

Since you have so much experience in this field jaggerwild, I like to know your opinion on this Product *posi-taps* from Posi-Products.com, Are they any good? if you think i can use them so i can avoid the soldering?

Thanks


----------



## Userwag (Dec 11, 2009)

lcurle said:


> MODEL YEAR(S)
> COOPER 2002 -2003
> KEY T-HARNESS IMMOBILIZER
> N/A N/A COOPER'S TRANSPONDER ANTI-THEFT SYSTEM, Requires 791 Bypass Module and extra Ignition Key
> ...


Do this mean there are more than one diagram for the same car?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

> I will read over and over again tonight so i don't make stupid questions (at list for you), so the process can be a little less painful.


 There are no stupid questions man! One thing to note is not all the wire codes they give you are correct, it may say that the parking light wire is a blue wire coming off the steering column(when in fact it is another color) just so you know they make mistakes.
On a unit like this I like to harness the remote starter first, find all the wires I do not need(I warp them up alone and tape them so there out of the way). I will then harness the main wires(power,acessor1 and 2, Ignition1 and 2)these all go to the same place as near to the ignition as possible. Depending on how easy it is to get into the ignition harness, I will leave the appropriate amount of extra wire(if there is a finish panel under the dash this is great as I do not need to worry if I have left too much).Than I'll harness the rest of the wires together too(such as ground,door locks,trunk, etc) I use electrical tape to harness it all making for clean space and a look of "it came from the factory" to all my work. As the wires need I will split them off each harness leaving the appropriate amount off "play" so they may split off the harness and fit where they need to go.
Next I will use T-Tapes to harness the car, as all I usually need is a test light, a pair of pliers. There are different size T-tapes color coded for the different gauge wires(like power/constant) is usually the biggest wire I will tape into(yellow T-tapes) will usually fit if not than I will use a pair of auto strippers to remove the insulation from the constant wire then I'll put my yellow T-tape where the wire is stripped bare(I also use some tape to insure any extra wire is covered).There are three color T-tapes that can be used, Yellow, Blue and Red. You will also need some MALE SPADES that will go onto the wires coming from the starters harness that will plug into the T-tapes making a clean connection. I will go through with a test light finding my main wires first(power, starter, Ignition,) than finding my secondary wires(door locks,brake,parking) again there really is only about 12 wires when it is all said and done that are needed to make the unit work(sometimes more with "factory kill" units that need to be bypassed).


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

> Since you have so much experience in this field jaggerwild, I like to know your opinion on this Product posi-taps from Posi-Products.com, Are they any good? if you think i can use them so i can avoid the soldering?


 They look fine, as long as they keep everything clean and can fit all the wire gauges as some can be pretty big gauge. The last thing you want to do, is make it look like a rats nest under the dashboard. Especially if you need to return to the dealer for work................


----------



## Userwag (Dec 11, 2009)

jaggerwild said:


> They look fine, as long as they keep everything clean and can fit all the wire gauges as some can be pretty big gauge. The last thing you want to do, is make it look like a rats nest under the dashboard. Especially if you need to return to the dealer for work................


The dealer is not an issue, I own the car and there is no more dealer warranty on it. 

Thanks again for bean so kind and answer my doubts ray:


----------



## Userwag (Dec 11, 2009)

*Viper 5902 on a Mini Cooper S 2002*

*"Also the auto info states that you must Diode isolate the door triggers from each other, "*

Will this be the right way to do this? 










Thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Correct, You can also use a test light on the side of the diode farthest away from the door side to see if the diode is turned the right way.


----------



## Userwag (Dec 11, 2009)

jaggerwild said:


> Correct, You can also use a test light on the side of the diode farthest away from the door side to see if the diode is turned the right way.


Im planning in doing the installation this weekend (since i know for sure is going to take me a full day to finish it)

I love learning new things that can be use in the daily basis.

Thank you for all your help. ray:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

First time, you may need more so as not to rush it......


----------



## Userwag (Dec 11, 2009)

*Viper 5902 on a Mini Cooper S*

:wave:hey Mr. jaggerwild; just noted that you are located in NY :smile: , I have a proposition for you:

Since you mention in your first post that you have no experience working in a MINI and obviously I have no experience aether.
Are you willing to show me in person how to install this Security System in my car? it will be a learning experience for both of us (I can take pictures and make a Step-by-step installation guide:4-compute for the rest of the world).
And of course I will compensate you with $money$ (American Dollars:sayyes for your time (time that you can spend doing some other work if you like). I just want you to be close when the process take place to correct me :4-hit:. you actually don't have to put dirt in your hands since i will do all the work (I demand to do all the work:3-smash.

My time is a little tight right now, but it can be done after New Year, this way you will have time to accommodate me in your schedule. 

Please, let me know if you are up to it (how much $ do you want and what type of beer should I bring? :beerchug 

PS: If you can't do it is fine with me to.:grin: . You did a lot already. 

Thanksray:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Viper 5902 on a Mini Cooper S*



Userwag said:


> :wave:hey Mr. jaggerwild; just noted that you are located in NY :smile: , I have a proposition for you:
> 
> Since you mention in your first post that you have no experience working in a MINI and obviously I have no experience aether.
> Are you willing to show me in person how to install this Security System in my car? it will be a learning experience for both of us (I can take pictures and make a Step-by-step installation guide:4-compute for the rest of the world).
> ...


 Man!
I relocated to Mississippi for work(forgot to change it) Else I'd be right over, What part of NY you in? I'm from Western NY near Buffalo, I'd move back but my girl would get mad :4-dontkno.
We can get it done like this, if you have an issue just post up.
First thing you'll want to do is access the ignition wire harness, as close to the key as possible(not sure as I've not had my head in a Mini) but there are probably several panels that need to be removed. Of course this will take place after you have harnessed the remote starter, you'll then go in find constant, ignition(might have two or three), Starter, accessory, brake,locks, doors,parking lights,ETC...... than just marry the two(remote starter and car harness) in a clean fashion also looking for a place to conceal the brain when you remove finish panels from the dashboard.


----------



## Userwag (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Viper 5902 on a Mini Cooper S*



jaggerwild said:


> Man!
> I relocated to Mississippi for work(forgot to change it) Else I'd be right over, What part of NY you in? I'm from Western NY near Buffalo, I'd move back but my girl would get mad :4-dontkno.
> We can get it done like this, if you have an issue just post up.
> First thing you'll want to do is access the ignition wire harness, as close to the key as possible(not sure as I've not had my head in a Mini) but there are probably several panels that need to be removed. Of course this will take place after you have harnessed the remote starter, you'll then go in find constant, ignition(might have two or three), Starter, accessory, brake,locks, doors,parking lights,ETC...... than just marry the two(remote starter and car harness) in a clean fashion also looking for a place to conceal the brain when you remove finish panels from the dashboard.


:normal:I'm living in NYC.
Ok i will do it alone, following your instructions. 
I will keep posting.
Thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Viper 5902 on a Mini Cooper S*



Userwag said:


> :normal:I'm living in NYC.
> Ok i will do it alone, following your instructions.
> I will keep posting.
> Thanks


 Cool man if you would like to have a back up, send me an P.M. and I'll get you my phone number so you can pick my brain always helps to have more than one.


----------

